# DENTAL HELP



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Folks
I was wondering if we have any oral surgeons in the house ? I told my son I would help him out with his dental cost to have his teeth removed but come to find my son has a high tolerance to pain medication where nether gas or normal injections will not dull his pain,so having this problem he has avoided dental work for a long time but is now in terrible pain and can only have his teeth removed by a oral surgeons while his is completely unconscious .After having his teeth removed he will need dentures for a total of around $10,000- $12000. After hearing this price I was in shock because I don't have those kind of funds available to help him. He is a veteran but there does not seem to be programs that will help and he is low income but I don't see where there are local programs that can help him either. *We are not looking for donations *just information. If there are folks that know about programs that are available to help or Oral surgeons to tell us if these kind of charges are typical or not we sure would appreciate and information you might have.

Here's a quote we got from a local dentistry office. We are located in Douglas County Oregon near Roseburg.
$150 simple extraction, $252 surgical extraction, X 28 teeth
$245 Sedation (light), $345 Sedation (heavy) 
$3948 $7000 Estimate
plus $2800 for dentures

$79 consult,

Are these typical cost ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jim,

I am obviously not a dentist, but try dental schools in Oregon. They often take patients pro bono to allow advanced students, under direct supervision, to get experience. UK does it here in Kentucky and have a fabulous reputation. His veteran status should help. I googled dental schools in Oregon and got bunches. As the old Jew said, "hjat could it hoit?"

Steve


----------



## Hippockets (Nov 22, 2009)

Jim,
I have had the recent necessity to seek dental work from our dental college in Baltimore MD. The charges are about half of average in the area. You have instructors over the shoulders of the students. I found their work and professionalism to be extremely acceptable.
Bruce Jordan


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you Steve good Idea. We will check it out. I got you beat 45 years with my lovely bride. )

Thank you too Bruce another vote for dental schools.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim, Are there any dental college(s) in your area? Here in MN the U of M has a Dental program that offers minimal cost treatment for anyone.

When I first moved here from Florida 8 years ago I had no job and no insurance, but needed a root canal pretty badly. My out of pocket was about $250. The work was done by a graduate student who was closely supervised by an instructor.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I worked as a dental sales rep years ago selling to dental colleges exclusively. A dental college is a good idea, the students who work on patients are overseen by a very qualified instructor, also the student in order to work on patients are in his/hers last year of school and are only months from being a DDS. My own son used the college when he had no insurance. However if he needs to be unconscious that may have to be done in a hospital, also college dental schools are limited in how many teeth maybe extracted at one time. Hope it works out for you. PS. 51 years.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like there's only one dental collage that takes students in Portland 3hrs drive but I still will give them a call.
Thanks Richard and Tom


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

all 28 need to be removed?...get other opinions


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

A fair number of people from the UK/Europe go to Thailand, and increasingly India, for all types of medical work, including dentistry. It's supposed to be a lot cheaper, and of very high quality (we're not talking back-street slums here).
A long shot, but I point it out because it *is* an option.
Try searching for "Dental tourism thailand" if you might be interested.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Jim I'm not a dentist either but my sister has worked for dentist, I myself just went through braces and as for as your question about cost, yes that's in the ball park, I was lucky enough to find fastbraces which cut my cost in half and did the work in double the time, at age 52, I had my teeth straightend within a 7 month period at the cost of 3k here in Austin Tx.

Sorry to hear about your son and hope all goes well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, when faced with those kinds of costs, I would consider having the work done in Algadones, Mexico. It is just across the border from Yuma,Az. We go to Az in the winter and tons of Canadians and many of our American friends swear by the dentist there. He is trained in the USA but went there to avoid all the insurance costs he had to pay here and does the work for much less. They all seem to be satisfied with the work, If you want, I can get the name and phone number from my friends who have used him. Send me a PM if you are interested and I'll get you the info so you can compare costs. Vets should be covered like the congressmen who sit here out of harms way and gather free medical coverage and big salaries for life-.......................Jim


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jim sorry to hear of your sons dental problem. For pain I recommend hypnosis, it is used successfully for situations such as your son. Hypnosis is used on cancer patients with severe pain and during operations where the patient has to be awake.
IT IS A DISGRACE THAT OUR VETS CANNOT GET THIS CARE.
Have you tried a VA hospital?
Best of luck to you both.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

My wife is a dental assistant and she says the quote is about right.

If it is any help, charges you posted are much less than what we would pay in Canada without insurance.


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Jim, I don't have any advice over and above the great suggestions from above but I still wanted to send you and your family good thoughts and best wishes as you go through this. I'm sure before you all know it it'll be taken care of; hang in there and stay strong.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Doughan 
It seems that the cost of keeping the teeth that can be saved will be more than removing them.

Knick Knack Traveling that far is not and option but thank you for your suggestion.

Thanks for your input Blackie

Jim I don't know if we could travel 1000 miles but it's something we could think about,thanks for your help.

Woodklutz Hypnosis might be and option that would work thanks for the suggestion. I agree it is a disgrace that our vets can't get dental help. Yes we have checked at a VA hospital and all they will do is give him some meds for the pain.

Jusfine thanks for you info.

JR thanks for your kind thoughts and support.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

(A1) Jim,
I'll second the suggestion of Algadones for dental care. If, he can perform the surgery.
We are a few hundred miles north of Algadones and have plenty of room. Stop over here, drive to Yuma in one day and Algadones the next.
Tho, maybe straight down the coast to San Diego and over on 8 might be closer. 
At any rate, you are welcome coming and/or returning.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Jim, 
About two years ago my son-in-law has all his teeth removed and was fitted with an entire new set of teeth. He told me he paid $10.000.00 or $10K for that new set of teeth. They look great and are nice and white. He is very happy with them. I hope you find some answers that will help your son. Anything to help a vet is top priority!
I think all Vets should get some kind of help with their health care.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Here in South Texas, a huge number of people cross into Mexico for dental care. Many from northern US and Canada as well as locals. For that type of procedure, I wouldn't have any real qualms (beyond it just being pretty major surgery and trauma). Many U.S. dentists attended dental school in Mexico and many in Mexico attended school or advanced training in the US.

I would say at the least get some names and numbers from recommendations and give them a call and see how the numbers look and if you feel comfortable enough speaking to them to investigate further. One difference is that over there, you will most likely talk to the actual dentist rather than a clerk/ receptionist. The facilities I have personally seen have ranged from a little dated but impeccably clean to things that are on par with anywhere in the world.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for such a kind offer Gene, I don't really think heading south is an option since summer is when I get the most business in my contracting business and that's how I could help pay for the dental work.

Thanks for the info woodshaver,I guess if those are realistic prices I might end up selling my woodworking tools to get the job done.

Thanks for your help David ,I don't know that would work out right now.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Sell your tools! Yikes! and Ouch! Well I know you have many routers and you could sell some of those and still have a few of them to do work with. I guess it's like having you cake and eating too. Just hearing those words "Sell your woodworking tool" makes me cringe! I did that one time in a move to another state. I still miss some of the old tools I onece had. 
*Your son is a VET and if there were a PayPal fund raiser for your son I would be happy to help a vet. And I'm sure many more people would give a buck or more to the cause! *


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Woodshaver
But this is the same son that had a problem with his appendix over a year ago and we had to fight VA to get help and our good friends on Ljs sent him funds then .Even though most folks were supportive with prayers or donations there was one or two that said how did they know it wasn't a scam? That's why I made it clear we were just looking for Ideas and not donations. Thanks for the very kind thought. 
I cringe at the thought of selling my tools too but if that's what I have to do then I'll do it. Family comes first.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Jim,
You're a good man and most of the people here on LJ's knows who you are and if they didn't want to donate a dime so be it, it's their choice. They need not make a comment about a scam. You must have some trust in your life or you will be a miserable person! 
I'm in if a fund is set up! It feels so good when I can help a VET! 
Hope all goes well no matter what happens.

Tonn C


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Tonn 
I would do most anything to help my son ,let's see if others think it's a good Idea. in the mean time more Ideas would be a appreciated.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

a1Jim,

Although I don't know you well and am relatively new on L.J., I have followed your comments and have always found you to be a gentleman who is well informed about our mutual passion and always willing to share the knowledge you've garnered over a lifetime. Therefore, I agree with "woodshaver" and support the idea of a fund for your son on two counts, first to help a fellow L.J and second (and most significant) to help a VET!

John


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

Jim count me in.I 'd love to chip in if you decide to accept financial help.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Jim I know I´m in europe 
I vote for dentitsschools since I had good experience myself back when I was a young man 
and right now my daughter is getting her mouth straighten up atsuch a school
its not only the teeth with her they will get her under surgery too for a bone problem back of the jaw 
we are send to that school from one of our finest hospitals here in Denmark 
since they didn´t thought they had expertise enough there to help my daughter 
matter of fact we are going there tomorrow to see how fare we are with the brace thing 
if it only have been a cosmetic thing we should have paid for the materials alone 
luckely its free for us this since she need it to be able to eat without pain 
and becourse we also is send to them from the hospital 
when the time comes for the surgery it is the same tecnic they use to lengthen the legs on childen
Silke (my daughter ) does find its okay but not that I tease her about I alowed to use the big wrench
in her mouth to thighten the bolts …. 
even though its a school its only the professors and teachers that work with this kind of problems 
Silke have and only fourth years students watch when they specialise the last year on the school

I hope you find a solution to help your son
best wishes 
Dennis


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been wondering about how much this would cost myself as my mother will need dentures soon if she doesn't already need them. Good luck to you a1Jim in helping your son.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim I sent you a PM. I hope this helps!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok folks since some folks have asked to help you can donate through paypal https://www.paypal.com/home
to the account [email protected] 
Thank you for wanting to help.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Guess IM a little late but I see you do some very nice work. I would suggest making something small (shipable) like a humidor and raffle it off.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Jim I sent a PayPal to your account!

Hope this is the beginning of something good! 

Good Luck!

Anthony C


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you Anthony ,Mike, John ,Bill ,Dennis ,Tom and Pat good suggestion.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Your welcome Jim! It's not much but I'm happy to help.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim, the treatment that Woodshaver describes, is the one my daughter had earlier this year. The cost was around $3,000.00, nowhere near 10k and she is very happy with the results. This dentist is located at Elm Mott (Waco), TX. I can get the phone number so you can call and ask if there are dentists closer to you who are in his dental group.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Roger, I said earlier that traveling that far would not work but for those kind of savings we might have to reconsider. If you would be kind enough to send that phone number to my regular e mail or PM me that would be great. Thanks so much


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd be surprised if the dentist wouldn't put you on some kind of payment plan… that's not lowering the cost, but it may lower the impact.

I wouldn't bother with the VA Jim …. unless the cause of his dental problems is related to an injury sustained while in the service, they will likely not be of any help.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim: http://www.denturesdirect.com/services.html


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Jim, I don't get it. I am retired Navy, and I know a fair amount of people who are Veterans. The VA should be able to take care of him, or refer him to another VA that can. I have to believe out there, so close to Portland, you must have decent VA facilities. One of the largest sub bases in this country is only hours from you. Has to be great medical care there. If he is an honorably discharged vet, especially if he falls into the low income category, he should be able to get care. My next door neighbor is in that position exactly, makes about $10 an hour, no real benefits, and he uses the VA a lot.
When you say you had to "fight with the VA", what did you mean?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this dilemma, Jim. Aggressive dental work can certainly be expensive. $10K sounds about right, unfortunately. Surely there's a dental school around. Hope everything works out.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a VA outpatient clinic at White City. They offer no/low cost medical care to vets. Doesn't have to be service connected.

It's worth checking out


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I've used the VA before for non service connected ailments and yes there is a cost but much lower and now that I think of it the cost is based on the patients income so that is another option to explore.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree that VA should take care of my sons problem but the only do dental work for very specific cases at least that's what we are being told. There are Va hospitals close by, only 20 miles away but there the ones telling us they they don't cover dental for my son. They have helped my son with a number of other problems but not dental.
I will check out the white city idea and see if they even do dental. Thank you all for your suggestions and help.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wanted to thank each and everyone of you for you suggestions and help. I've got a number of PMs with great suggestions too. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Glad I could help out Jim! Hope your son get everything he needs to put a nice white smile on his face!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

*UPDATE*
After much research we went with my local dentist who we didn't know did this kind of work he pulled all of Joe's teeth while he was put under , He was in so much pain he wanted to do himself in. The dentist hooked us up with a company who made loans for dentures and dental work so I had to get a loan for close to $10,000 it kills me to have that kind of debt but it killed me more to see my son suffer. We found out that VA would pay for it if my Son's disability was 100% two days after we had the work done my son got a letter saying they had declared him 100% disabled. ERRRRRR . You can't win them all but it would be nice if you could win sometimes. I want to offer a refund for those of you who have donated to help Joe. Thanks for being so kind and helpful . Joe had this work done about 10 days ago and is still healing but feeling far better than when his teeth were killing him. Thank you all so much for your help and concern.
To those of you who have donated to help joe with his teeth please send me a PM if you would like me to refund. 
Jim


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! I bet you said more than "ERRRRRR" 
Sorry to hear about the loan part but it was good to know your son is no longer in pain. 
Your very welcome Jim and It's just a drop in the bucket so to speak! Put it toward some tooth paste!

I had bleeding gums and my doctor wanted me to have surgery. I told her I can't afford it. She gave me some Perio Gard by (Colgate) it's a prescription mouth wash. I can't begin to tell you how well it works and how it fixed the problem with my bleeding gums. It kills the germs that cause this periodontal problem. I was upset a little with the Doctor for not telling me about this Perio Gard a long time ago. 
Anyway, glad you son is doing better. See you around LJ's. Got to go and post a new tool I made today! 
Tony


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank again Tony
You personify the caring & giving that so many of our wonderful LJs members exhibit .
Thanks
Jim


----------

